
Iran Launches Its First RTB Platform - duuuuuuude
http://techrasa.com/2016/06/18/adro-launches-rtb-platform/
======
mikerichards
Is this government sponsored? If not, then why "Iran Launches"

~~~
duuuuuuude
No, it's a private company named Adro but they are the first and only company
that implemented RTB for digital ad market

